# Outback 26rks



## hoby88

Hi All, We are planning to get a 2006 Outback 26 rks, Does anyone have this model and do you like it? We had a 1996 Damon Hornet m-27f that got totaled in a hail storm. It was a very heavy trailer to haul with our Tow vehicle.







We are new to the outbackers and I see alot of people are very satisfied with their campers. We found it at the dealer right before the RV show this weekend.


----------



## Fire44

I don't have that model but welcome to the site. I am sure that someone will chime in about that model.

Gary


----------



## moosco

Fire44 said:


> I don't have that model but welcome to the site. I am sure that someone will chime in about that model.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]83079[/snapback]​


We bought the 26rks about 3 wks ago traded up from a Springdale. Been out 1 weekend in Jan. and going again this weekend. So far we really love it. Lots of space and storage still trying to figure out how to fill all the storage. We looked at alot of trailers before we upgraded to the Outback.


----------



## HootBob

Welcome hoby88 to the group
I sure some more will chim in about the 26RKS

Don action


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome to the site hoby88,

Me and DW purchased the 26RKS back in Sept. We have gone camping in it twice so far and just love it. Just like moosco said it has plenty of storage for everything you might need. We love the rear kitchen, I think it gives more room for the dinette and sofa. It has a floor plan just made for us. The quality of the Outback speaks for it self.

Leon


----------



## mswalt

Hoby,

Go for it! You'll enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, hoby88!* action

You have picked a great Outback. That model would be high on our list if it were not for the kids! Good choice.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## old_tidefan

Welcome and Happy Hunting!


----------



## ee4308

hoby88,

Welcome to the site and glad to see you considering the 26RKS. sunny I purchased that unit last September and really love it.







Don't think you could go wrong with it. Keep us posted and let us know what you do. Happy Camping!


----------



## montanabound

Hi Hoby
We purchased our '06 RKS in January of this year. We haven't had it out yet because of the crappy weather. We did go over it as much as we could while it's sitting in the back yard. We found that the cabinet doors need a little adjustment as they are rubbing a bit. The 3 burners for the stove all lit the first time as did the oven. The ac/heat also worked when we tried it for the first time. We have not been able to check the plumbing for leaks because of the cold weather but that's next on our list. All of the electrical worked fine and we are hoping everything is labeled correctly.

All and all I think our RKS in one fine unit and am looking forward to many years of trouble-free camping. If the opposite is the case I'll be sure to post the problem for all to see.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sorry, no experience with that model, but I can tell you you will LOVE any Outback. Great trailers and you always have this Forum to come to for questions and answers.


----------



## Moosegut

I don't have that model but I love the floor plan. If it were just me and DW that would likely be the one for us. You'll love the Outback no matter what model you choose, so long as it meets your needs. Quality is top-notch.

Welcome aboard.

Scott


----------



## Thor

Welcome on Outbackers.com action

I know you will be pleased if you decide to purchase an Outback.

Outbacks
















Good Luck

Thor


----------



## rabbit25

hoby88 said:


> Hi All, We are planning to get a 2006 Outback 26 rks, Does anyone have this model and do you like it? We had a 1996 Damon Hornet m-27f that got totaled in a hail storm. It was a very heavy trailer to haul with our Tow vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are new to the outbackers and I see alot of people are very satisfied with their campers. We found it at the dealer right before the RV show this weekend.
> [snapback]83077[/snapback]​


Welcome,
We bought our 26rks in Dec. 05, great trailer. I just got back from a 5 week shakedown cruise to Fl. The trailer performed great, with one small problem. Under the Television Cabinet is the plumbing fittings for the outside sink. Do not put any bulky items on the top shelf, that will bounce around and hit the fittings. Mine leaked and it took me a while, with the great help from all the Outback owners, to find the problem. Later this summer I am going to put a piece of paneling in to block the fittings from any cargo. But otherwise it was great. Good luck.
rabbit(pete) action


----------



## fishnmagician

We just purchased the 26rks and think it is great although same as the others with the cold weather haven't been able to try it out, just a couple of weeks in the driveway while parked we checked everything out, the storage is tremendous, and the walk thru bathroom is super which is connected to the queen bedroom, that is what sold us the kids are grown and it just fit our needs to a T... We loved the rear kitchen set up we looked for a year at TT's and always kept coming back to the Outback the quality is much higher and more standard upgrades, they are beautiful trailers. 
We are looking forward to spring so we can take the TT out of her sleeping bag, we purchased one of those covers with the zippers, so that you can go inside if you have to while you are storing it. We are new to this forum, and in just a short time have almost become addicted to it, everyone is so nice and helpful, it has helped the long cold days and nights of winter go quickly, and is so much fun to hear of everyones camping adventures. sunny


----------

